# ho collection for sale



## wicked738 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have 37 mint condition ho models from my grandfather don't want or.need them I wanna sell the whole set about 40 trains all together. Email me at [email protected] for more info.


Kenny


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Should be posted in the for sale area.
:ttiwwop:
Post pictures not an email.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Kenny, do you have pictures of any of the stuff?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kenny,

Per comments above, if you want to try to offer the trains here, you'll need to post an inventory list, photos, prices. The "email me" pitch is not your best recourse.

TJ


----------



## wicked738 (Feb 3, 2011)

you can view all trains,signs, and pictures at http://trainforsale.shutterfly.com/


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

My mouth dropped when I saw thos engines. All the ones I have been looking for *happyface* sent you an email concerning the ones I want.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> My mouth dropped when I saw thos engines. All the ones I have been looking for *happyface* sent you an email concerning the ones I want.




the first post said he wanted to sell them as a lot.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

A beautiful series of locomotives...I urge you to be very careful that, in your desire to sell the lot, you don't set yourself up for a bad sale. Some of those locomotives are prize pieces.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yep missed that part doug guess i won't be buying any at all.:laugh:

really got my hopes up seeing all the locos I have spent so much time searching for. Oh well life goes on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if he would take $300?

Cash in hand?

I could pick them up tomorrow.

Or tonight, I could be there in 15 mins, pedal to the metal!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

talk about low balling ed.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> talk about low balling ed.:laugh:



Alright.......$350?

Cash tonight, in his hand, site unseen, I don't even know if they run.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

that Jersey Central Lines Blue Comet engine has you hiped up doesn't it ed?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice collection, indeed. Impressive.

TJ


----------



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

Very impressive collection.

Please be careful selling, and beware of the types of businesses that offer to buy you train collections, most of the time youll get very lowballed, and theyll turn around and make large profits.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> that Jersey Central Lines Blue Comet engine has you hiped up doesn't it ed?



I like the CNJ camelback too!:thumbsup:
I like them all. Pictures and plates....nice.:thumbsup:



Littlefoot14 said:


> Very impressive collection.
> 
> Please be careful selling, and beware of the types of businesses that offer to buy you train collections, most of the time youll get very lowballed, and theyll turn around and make large profits.


Shhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK,

How about $500 cash in your hand?
No need to ship, I will pickup.

I wonder if he is even reading the posts????hwell:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

maybe add another two or three thousand and you might be getting near what the whole collection is worth.


----------



## wicked738 (Feb 3, 2011)

I monitor these posts I wanna sell the whole set together. But I want a fair price.

Kenny


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wicked738 said:


> I monitor these posts I wanna sell the whole set together. But I want a fair price.
> 
> Kenny


And what do YOU think would be a "fair" price?


----------



## wicked738 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not 500 .....offer me a price


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If our super Mod was present I think he would show you these rules,

a copy and paste,

*7.* There is a forum specifically devoted to making "for sale" and "want to buy" threads. Do not create such posts elsewhere on the forum.

*8.* All items posted for sale in the For Sale Forum are required to have a price listed, but feel free to state OBO (or best offer) after said price if you are open to negotiation. Additionally, it is strongly recommended that you include pictures, but if you do not be prepared for members to hound you over not having any.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

wicked738 said:


> I monitor these posts I wanna sell the whole set together. But I want a fair price.
> 
> Kenny


Quoting our site rules;

_It is required that your listings include a price for all items posted for sale. Some other things that you may want to include in your post are: condition, manufacturer, scale or gauge, your location, pictures are always nice, and anything else you think will help your item sell._

We are here to help. We are here to buy and sell. We are not here to play guessing games. If you want a fair price, come up with one and post it. I assure you that you will find no other forum that will be so patient or treat you so well in this regard. Otherwise, break up the collection, go to eBay and take your chances there.

Meanwhile I will try to move this to the proper forum...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think this is really that big a thing to get worked up about ed. He just doesn't know what an accurate price for the whole shabang sold together would be and is hoping someone will give him a number that fits his fancy. Granted rule 7 does apply and I would suppose sometime soon a mod will get to moving this to the for sale section.

just my good old 2 cents.

never mind shay beat me to the punch on rule 7.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> I don't think this is really that big a thing to get worked up about ed. He just doesn't know what an accurate price for the whole shabang sold together would be and is hoping someone will give him a number that fits his fancy. Granted rule 7 does apply and I would suppose sometime soon a mod will get to moving this to the for sale section.
> 
> just my good old 2 cents.
> 
> never mind shay beat me to the punch on rule 7.



I have no idea what a "fair" price would be in his mind.

I am not getting worked up, if he wants to sell at a "fair" price then he should have done a little homework.and posted a starting price

I am always one to steal a good deal...even if I don't need them.

I also just stated the forum rules, I did not make them either.hwell:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

big ed said:


> I have no idea what a "fair" price would be in his mind.
> 
> I am not getting worked up, if he wants to sell at a "fair" price then he should have done a little homework.and posted a starting price
> 
> ...


oky doky just wanted to make sure no world war three broke out though that technically already has. turns out world war 1 should have been 2 and world war 2 should have been 3. Aint it funny how the world works?


----------



## wicked738 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow as I said before im NOT a train guy I don't know.how much they are worth that's why I came on here and posted it thinking people with more experience and knowledge would know what they are worth. I did.not come.on here to get bashed by some.of.you. I figures someone would help out with what they.are worth and make a fair offer. So the.trains could go to someone who could really enjoy them not me who doesn't like trains or collect them


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok,
You are not getting 'bashed about'. The guys are having a little fun.

You have done good work on the pictures. And the trains are in excellent condition, along with the other RR stuff.

Realize that most people will not be able to afford all 40 locomotives in one big shot. So, here are your options:

1) selling all in one lot will get you $$ fast and you are then done. However, you will not get the highest price for your expensive items.

2) Look on Ebay for these items and watch what was sold, and at what price. This is your best guage as to how much your stuff is really worth.

3) Remember this this is 'mostly' a down market for collectibles. The exception being the really rare items in good condition..which you have.

4) Be patient. Do your own research. (a google search of these items should yeild retail prices for them) Prepare to set a price that will 'sell' your items and you will walk away with $$ in hand.

PS. What brand are these amazing trains?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

GG1Fan said:


> Ok,
> You are not getting 'bashed about'. The guys are having a little fun.
> 
> You have done good work on the pictures. And the trains are in excellent condition, along with the other RR stuff.
> ...




Well said.

I think you would be better off selling one at a time too.
You will get more to what they are worth. It might take longer but what is your hurry? Do you have to get rid of them quick?

I was not bashing you......I made an offer?
I could have gone on for a while.
$600?
$700?
-------?
------?
-------?
-------?
$2000?

Do you have any ideal of how much you would like for all?
Did you ever talk with Grand Pa about the trains?

And I just copy and pasted about the rules, I did not make them.


What do you want for all.....THAT IS IS WHAT I WANTED TO KNOW.

A starting price.

When you go shopping for something you like don't you shop for the best price you could get?
I do. 
Do some research and sell accordingly.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Ed you have 2k lying around. *jots down on a piece of paper* You are now a rich person in my book Ed.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> Ed you have 2k lying around. *jots down on a piece of paper* You are now a rich person in my book Ed.:laugh:



You think all that is worth two grand?
Is that a" fair" offer?

Like I said, 15 mins pedal to the metal, I could be there in 15 mins, no need for him to ship.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think if they all run and depending on what manufacturers at least 2K for it all I mean he has some great memrobalia that sells for a hefty price on Ebay and i personally like that NYC plate that he has with the Flying Scotsman box. so yeah I would say 2k is very close to a fair price if not one. Also a lot of nice European engines that he has as well but I am still hoping he will split it up so I can get my goodies and have a nice spring break. :laugh: I think he lives in another country Ed are you sure you could be there in 15 minutes. :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

$2k sight unseen? Yes, if I had the coin.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> I think if they all run and depending on what manufacturers at least 2K for it all I mean he has some great memrobalia that sells for a hefty price on Ebay and i personally like that NYC plate that he has with the Flying Scotsman box. so yeah I would say 2k is very close to a fair price if not one. Also a lot of nice European engines that he has as well but I am still hoping he will split it up so I can get my goodies and have a nice spring break. :laugh: I think he lives in another country Ed are you sure you could be there in 15 minutes. :laugh:


Look at his handle Fords NJ 15 min from me.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> $2k sight unseen? Yes, if I had the coin.


............


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Ed if you do buy it all will you sell some to me please?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wicked738 said:


> I have 37 mint condition ho models from my grandfather don't want or.need them I wanna sell the whole set about 40 trains all together. Email me at [email protected] for more info.
> 
> 
> Kenny





wicked738 said:


> you can view all trains,signs, and pictures at http://trainforsale.shutterfly.com/





wicked738 said:


> I monitor these posts I wanna sell the whole set together. But I want a fair price.
> 
> Kenny





wicked738 said:


> Not 500 .....offer me a price





wicked738 said:


> Wow as I said before im NOT a train guy I don't know.how much they are worth that's why I came on here and posted it thinking people with more experience and knowledge would know what they are worth. I did.not come.on here to get bashed by some.of.you. I figures someone would help out with what they.are worth and make a fair offer. So the.trains could go to someone who could really enjoy them not me who doesn't like trains or collect them


This is not true.
Wow as I said before im NOT a train guy I don't know.how much they are worth that's why I came on here and posted it thinking people with more experience and knowledge would know what they are worth.

You said nothing like that asking for help on their worth.

I multi quoted what you actually did say.
That is all you said. 

You did not ask for help on their worth all you said was they are for sale.

All I was getting at is for how much.

Give us a number dude.


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Guys,
I think he really does need our help. There might have been a death or illness in the family and he needs/wants to raise some $$ for the trains.

Does anyone know what brand these beauties are? Looks like they were display items and never run on a layout...Wow!

You all can help him better than I can.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i have a hunch about couple make/models. i would be interested in one or two engines pictures. specifically (DSC00539) that to me looks like german BR38, perhaps made by liliput. 

OP, for a moment i will disregard the rule about mandatory price. but if i to offer X...X dollars, how would you know whether its fair or not?


PS
and as others stated, while it setainly would be easier to you to sell it in one go you will be loosing money. lots are usually purchased by wholesalers and as such dictate wholesale price. its simple math actually - want to earn more, be prepared to do work harder.


regards


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I read all 4 pages real quick and 

:ttiwwop:

I saw the email me part but I am not going to waste his time being I am not interested. Just curious what hes selling and what they are worth!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CP,

See his link in Post #5 ... lots of photos.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> $2k sight unseen? Yes, if I had the coin.



I heard through the grapevine that someone offered him $5000.

I guess we won't see him anymore.

I wonder how he knows that I would have not offered more?hwell:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> CP,
> 
> See his link in Post #5 ... lots of photos.
> 
> TJ


Duh............ THanks TJ. :thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Duh............ THanks TJ. :thumbsup:


Its a bit late to offer a price for it all now CP.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Its a bit late to offer a price for it all now CP.


I could only offer $2 and a few bent pieces of brass track and a Tyco power pak! Lol.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

GG1Fan said:


> Guys,
> I think he really does need our help. There might have been a death or illness in the family and he needs/wants to raise some $$ for the trains.
> 
> Does anyone know what brand these beauties are? Looks like they were display items and never run on a layout...Wow!
> ...



I don't think he needed anything but to pick our brains for a value of the trains. 
Read his first post.
This sums it up, "don't want or.need them I wanna sell "

If they were my Grand dads even if they were something else, say collectible cars or trucks, I would want to keep them for the memories. At least some of them!

His Grand dad collected well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Who ever gets them, sure is getting a nice collection. That Blue Comet sure was nice.


----------



## Molly (Feb 16, 2011)

did this guy sell all his stuff


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> did this guy sell all his stuff


He has not posted that he has and has not responded to the email I sent him asking if it all had.

I also tried to get him to sell just one engine and i was willing to pay way more than it is worth and he still would not sell it so he is definately not going to split the set up. 

he also said he had the whole lot apraised for 6k which is odd considering he joined here to see what they were worth and sell them to us. He also says he has a few buyers lined up. I don't know if that is true or not but doesn't seem likely.

It really confuses me and upsets me that someone would come on here and say they have no idea what they are worth and when we offer to buy them or tell him what a good and reasonable price is for them he says nope I know they are worth more than that. WELL then why didn't you just tell us from the get go you knew what they were worth and just tell us what you wanted. Jeez don't come on here post you want to sell it all then not be willing to communicate with anyone, split the set up, and even give a simple starting price?

So if you got his magical 6K to buy them all he might respond but then again he might try to make you pay more just to make more.


----------



## Molly (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a confusing and upsetting business. But I would absolutely give him at least 7 Kronor for the whole lot.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW. You have that kind of dough lying around we are talking $7000 and not some UK money right? I think that would be a bit much for engine that there are no photos of the backside and are only DC and we don't even know if they run. He might just take you up on that offer though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> WOW. You have that kind of dough lying around we are talking $7000 and not some UK money right? I think that would be a bit much for engine that there are no photos of the backside and are only DC and we don't even know if they run. He might just take you up on that offer though.


 7000 Kronor = $1093 USD


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ohs. In that case he will just knock you to the floor and say he knows it is worth more.


----------

